# Lake Flatheads still prespawn or has it begun?



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

With the hot weather has the water temp risen enough to trigger the spawn? On the couple lakes I fish I have noticed a sharp drop off in activity. Just curious to what everyone else is seeing in the way of Flathead activity now.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

Ive noticed the the drop off too, been the past few weeks, with little ones being caught here and there but nothing of any size.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

There have been some BIG fish caught this past weekend out of some of the rivers...


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

We did ok with flatties on the Scioto this past weekend,but no channels. My plan for this weekend will be live 'gills again. IMO we're in between post spawn channels and pre-spawn flats where I fish, so I might as well throw a bait that will work for either or both. I'm happy with either - as long as they're BIG.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

40# and 22 #


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the report and Nice Shovels!!


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Just out of curiosity. The area of the state you guys catfish, are there any river guides for hire? I would like to fish with someone that is knowledgeable and could learn some things from . Any suggestions? Thank you


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

I would suggest Shovelhead fishing with anyone except me... At the moment I am on a 32 hr biteless streak..


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

My buddy accidently caught a nice 40" flatty on lake erie on friday.....hit a small crank bait....anyways she was dropping eggs all over the boat so we got her bank in the water pretty quickly. Water temp was right at 70 degrees


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Interesting...western basin???


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Yessir! just east of the huron river


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

So that means that W A Y East, is W A Y later???

Very Interesting!
Thanks


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

There is a decent population of Flatheads in the Huron River, heard reports and saw pics of fish from Portage and Sandusky Rivers too. Furthest east I've heard of one caught was at Avon near a warm water discharge...


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

I catch flats regularly out of central Ohio rivers. Often times, people don't believe me when I say you can catch big fish in the city. Until I show them the pictures that is! I generally go bank fishing, but occasionally have access to a boat.


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

afellure12 said:


> I catch flats regularly out of central Ohio rivers. Often times, people don't believe me when I say you can catch big fish in the city. Until I show them the pictures that is! I generally go bank fishing, but occasionally have access to a boat.


Anyway, if anybody is looking for a evening/night time bank fishing buddy, I'd be more than happy to have somebody else to fish with.


----------

